# No Sound from Ipod after Icelink Install



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

This post follows on from my original post about Icelink and BMW Bluetooth.

I have installed the Radio End Installation of icelink, and I have hopefully solved the wiring issue of icelink and bluetooth needing the same audio pins sockets on the head unit as Tom @ Densionusa told me about. It turns out that of the ten positions in the audio connector into the Business Head Unit, Bluetooth uses six (# 1,2,3,6,7 & 8) and icelink uses the other four (# 4,5,9 & 10) so all I did was push the clips and installed the icelink cables into the spare positions in the bluetooth audio block !! All 10 positions filled and no duplications.

Anyway, I connected the icelink back up and fired up the head unit in anticipation !! The Radio works fine, the single internal CD works fine, the bluetooth phone is working again !! The Head Unit recognises the icelink as the CD changer, it powers up my ipod (classic ipod connection) and it starts to charge. I can select a song and it appears to play, I can even skip to the next track via the head unit or steering wheel. The only thing missing is any sound !! I cannot hear anything from the Ipod.

I feel I am 99% there with Icelink and Bluetooth working in a radio end connection, I just need this sound.

Anybody have any ideas? Did I read about a reset for the BMW ibus, or a particular order in which to connect things to work?

:dunno:


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

I am just thinking about this again, and as the icelink is pretending to be the cd changer surely the audio pins for the icelink need to be in the same position as the cd changer wires.

When looking at the audio pins that were wired into my car I know that the Black (Tel NF-) and the Yellow (Tel NF+) wires in positions 3 and 8 are for the Bluetooth phone.

The wires in positions 1,5 and 6 are from the CD changer audio wires (white wires with blue (L+), red (R+) and brown (-) stripes).

So surely the four wires for the Icelink to attach to the head unit must go into the same positions as the CD changer. This is why I am not getting any sound? If that is the case then the icelink cable has paid no attention to the numbering of the sockets on the audio pins !!

If I try and wire them into here and it is wrong will I do any damage? It's just audio in, the power is elsewhere.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

blisteringblue said:


> I am just thinking about this again, and as the icelink is pretending to be the cd changer surely the audio pins for the icelink need to be in the same position as the cd changer wires.
> 
> When looking at the audio pins that were wired into my car I know that the Black (Tel NF-) and the Yellow (Tel NF+) wires in positions 3 and 8 are for the Bluetooth phone.
> 
> ...


The first thing that I would do is to try to get the Ice>Link audio wires properly identified (Left/Right, + and -) and then try to connect them to the CD Changer wires like this...

1) L+ (Ice>Link Audio) to White/Blue L+ (CD Changer)
2) L- (Ice>Link Audio) to White/Brown - (CD Changer)
3) R+ (Ice>Link Audio) to White/Red R+ (CD Changer)
4) R- (Ice>Link Audio) to White/Brown - (CD Changer)

... and you will have sound. At least your i-bus communication path is correct, so what you are having is an audio wiring mismatch somewhere. Or perhaps, as Tom (from Dension) answered, this particular Ice>Link radio end installation kit is really not compatible with this specific configuration of CD Changer wiring because the wire assigments are slightly different.

Good luck


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks again for the post Technic, got it all working in the end, sound was not working because I was not plugged in correctly.

Please see my other post about Icelink and BMW Bluetooth Phone  for the fix if you are interested.

:thumbup:


----------

